# Emerson VS Chapman Screenwriting MFA



## mmilk88 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm struggling with deciding which Screenwriting program to attend, currently I'm torn between Chapman and Emerson (low res program). Each program has its pros and cons for personal reasons, but I was wondering if there were any alumni or current students who could help speak to the programs and the networking/job placement/opportunities that came during the program or after graduation. I appreciate any insight, thank you!


----------

